# Inhospitable & The Works, Manchester - July '16



## KM Punk (Aug 10, 2016)

As if by chance, a group of 100 of us were in Manchester at the same time. A few of us agreeing to meet with the Manchester lot on our 2nd day there. After a facebook discussion that seemed to go on forever, made harder to understand while intoxicated, we finally agreed to meet in Inhospitable the following day. Getting 9 people into a drain was surprisingly quick and easy.
We met the Manchester lot in there when they arrived, then headed to Processor after a mooch.

*Inhospitable*

Inhospitable is 700 yard long culvert which carries the Moss Brook beneath Collyhurst.
It's infall is a 15ft brick arch
Along the way it changes to a 10ft brick arch which continues towards the outfall.
This consists of a 7ft brick pipe built 8ft up in a retaining wall.
Halfway through the culvert there is an overflow chamber with a manual operated penstock,
when the flow gets too strong the penstock drops blocking the culvert
this causes the brook too divert along the works.

(1)







(2)






(3)






(4)






(5)






(6)






(7)






*The Works*

The Works is a 700 yard overflow which acts as overflow for Inhospitable.
It consists of a 10ft red and black brick pipe.
This flows through the overflow chamber by dropping down 2 sets of steps, the latter been quite steep.
The bottom of said stairs are at least 70ft below the surface.
Both the moss brook and the Works discharge too the Irk.

(8)






(9)






(10)






(11)






(12)






(13)






(14)






(15)






(16)






I loved this drain. It was a great start to an awesome week that followed.
Thank you Ojay, paulpowers, Nickindroy, Snake Oil, The Raw, Maniac, extreme_ironing and everyone else who helped myself and UrbanCaving with the draining tour for international drainers. It's been wild, exhausting and an absolute blast.
Maybe again next year 






Cheers for Looking
​


----------



## SlimJim (Aug 10, 2016)

You have been busy! Keep 'em comin'!


----------

